# Japanese-style scenery (specifically trees)?



## van (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi folks,

Firstly I have to confess that I'm not here as a model train enthusiast. I love them as much as the next guy, but no, I don't have a set. My father and I built one together when I was younger, but it was lost in a house fire and we never returned to the hobby. Shame! 

Right now though, I'm here to ask for some advice/help on a vaguely related topic. 

I've recently made a small scene/diorama (link 1, link 2) using some 1:24 scale die-cast toys, specifically a couple of a Datsun 240Zs. I have to admit, haha, it's not very good! But I did it all in one night, with no guidance or research, and it's the first scene I've ever made, so I'm happy with it. 

Anyway, my dilemma is that I'm unhappy with the foliage. It was intended to be a Japanese scene, as if the cars were driving through the Japanese countryside. Unfortunately, the foliage is somewhat more western-like. I'd love to have some Sakuras and Japanese Maples, etc. The usual Japanese trees. 

Does anybody know where I could source some model accessories of that type? I figure there has to be an online store somewhere that sells them, even if only Japanese. I can use a service like rinkya.com to make the purchase, but I'm having a hard time finding a source!

If anyone can help, I'd really appreciate it. 

Cheers all 

- Van
Melbourne, Aus


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I LOVE THE 240s! What make are they? I'm a Japanese car fan myself, and have a 1990 Miata / Eunos Roadster.

Sorry I can't be more assistance on the trees though, what I would do is try and build them from scratch, if you have some decent real-life photos to work by. Since this is a small diorama, the trees will be under closer scrutiny.

For maple trees you could try and find a method you like, and then paint the leaves different shades of red.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Japanese scenery*

flower nurserys do sell Japanese Bonsai plants, suitable tor 1:24 scale. Oterewise Japan being near to us in latitude and weather, US scenery blended in shouold help. These Bonsai plants are sort of miniture in size and be suitable for you. 1;24 ascale is close to Garden scale railroad.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Read this gave me a good idea. I hope it helps.
I used to make and sell bonsia.
You could try modeling after them but with wire for the truncks and branches.
Paint that, let it dry, spray with adhesive and sprinkle on leave of your choice in color.
I am not familiar with that scale but it sounds cool to me.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd go to a Hobby Lobby or Micheal's, any large craft store and score an artificial bonsai or two---no watering. Nice scenes, BTW.


----------

